# the attitude seed bank and cc payment



## skullcandy (Feb 16, 2015)

hello i am not sure what to do with the payment option i choose cash cause it says no credit cards or debit but I also did not find an address to mail the payment too . they had there regular contact phone number and adress but not a spacific address for payments . not sure what to do any advice for me ?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 16, 2015)

Bottom, right of this page...

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delivery-options/info_5.html


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks


----------



## gopot (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't even know they took cash from U.S. ive used CC and no complaints but not sure about cash, might try it though


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

here is the "new" attitude seed bank website, it takes CC.

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/


----------

